# Bucephalendra "Green/Blue" Erio aquaticum, Syngo belem, A reinecki mini Giveaway



## sumer (Jul 19, 2010)

*Bucephalendra "Green/Blue" Erio aquaticum, Syngo belem, A reinecki mini Giveaway*

Hello friends,

I am doing a giveaway on my FB page. It will run till next Sunday (Dec 1). A lot of plants to giveaway. Bucephalendra "Green/Blue", Erio aquaticum, Syngo belem, A reinecki mini, Blyxa..
Dont worry about the shipping. I have got it all 

Go to this link to enter the giveaway : http://bit.ly/1fBIg7q

Thanks,


----------



## sumer (Jul 19, 2010)

*Re: Bucephalendra "Green/Blue" Erio aquaticum, Syngo belem, A reinecki mini Giveaway*

Last day to enter the giveaway


----------

